

A Third Kind of Freedom (Rafe Colburn) - irons
http://rc3.org/2010/11/21/a-third-kind-of-freedom/

======
zb
There were already four kinds of Freedom, and none of them were invented by
Mark Pilgrim.

<http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html>

------
irons
Currently fireballed, also available at:

<http://fireballed.org/linked/2010/11/23/rafe-freedom/>

